# So What yall Qin this weekend



## 007bond-jb (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm havin withdrawals been rainin here almost 2 weeks, I'm thinkin Mexican like faitas & green chilli stew


----------



## wittdog (Jan 26, 2007)

It was 4* here this morning with a wind chill of -7*....me and the boys made chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2007)

No cooking, just eating this weekend.  

Going to the KCBS judging class in Shelby, NC tomorrow morning.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 26, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It was 4* here this morning with a wind chill of -7*....me and the boys made chocolate chip cookies



Boy that would make easy to cold smoke somethin. I'll blow some yall way...


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 26, 2007)

it is -14 here with a windchill of -30 

if it is sunny I may do some ribs


----------



## Rub the Butt (Jan 26, 2007)

Im thinkin about ribs this weekend.  Temp high around 60* so it should be nice smokin weather.  Winter finally hit here....Low's in the mid 30's.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 26, 2007)

140 lbs of brisket flats going on the Lang in the morning... dang.. 'sposed to be in the 20's in the morning ... brrrrrrr


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm doin some Chorizo and Chicken Thigh Gumbo this weekend. gonna make the roux saturday night and make the gumbo as well then chill it overnight. Put it in the 'slow cooker' on Sunday for family...


----------



## cleglue (Jan 26, 2007)

I've been aging these since Tuesday.  I'm grilling the two on the right tonight and the three on the left tomorrow night.






I hope I like aged beef.  I'm really not sure if I've eaten aged beef before.  Does Ruth Chris have aged beef?  I've had their steaks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 26, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I've been aging these since Tuesday.  I'm grilling the two on the right tonight and the three on the left tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look like they're gonna be awesome Craig!  Yes RC serves aged beef.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 26, 2007)

Souvlaki on the grill Saturday night. I've been itching to have some for a long time now.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 26, 2007)

If it stays this cold, I'm whimping out and pulling a foodsaver bag from the freezer and re-heating some pulled pork.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2007)

It's coooold!!!! But I'm still cooking 20 lbs of pastrami.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 26, 2007)

-25 with the wind here....may throw some chicken on the kettle tho.  :P


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2007)

The weather here is beautiful! Made 20 lbs. of sausage today for the freezer. It was a last minute thought. We're having a pot luck dinner here tomorrow nigyt and I'm doing a stuffed loin of pork. I decided at the last minute to make my own sausage for stuffing it, then I decided if I was gonna pull out all the equipment I might as well make a batch. Made Italian, potato, roasted garlic and bratwurst. I'm gonna grill up some of the potato sausage tonight, they smelled sooooooo gooooood! I'll post a few pics tomorrow of the finished results!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It was 4* here this morning with a wind chill of -7*....me and the boys made chocolate chip cookies



Ain't that the truth????? I could use me a Red Dog! "It is the beer that will stop a train. The beer that will make me insane............"


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 27, 2007)

Not cooking today, we have High School District finals in Swimming and Diving today.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOONG day.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Not cooking today, we have High School District finals in Swimming and Diving today.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOONG day.



You should have set the WSM up and dinner would have been ready when you came home!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 27, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that made me laugh..


----------



## JonM1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Cooked up 2 fatties today one Jimmy Dean Sage Sausage and the other was an italian sausage Both rubbed with Wolfe Original,, 

Messed around with some fire managment techniques trying to use sticks (White Oak)  in my Brinkmann Smoke n Pit instead of just Charcoal. I might not try that again until the weather warms up. spent too much time outside and my toes are numb  (shoud have started drinking earlier)

The Fatties came out ok cooked themto 170,, the Jimmy Dean one was dry but the Italian one was stlll juicy, probably due to the fat to pork ratio. The amount of sugar in the WRO made for a candy like crust, quite interesting 

Tomorrow will be a 4 lb butt and a 3 lb chuck rubbed with Wolfe Bold to give me some lunch meat for the week. 

Well thats my story and i'm sticking to it

Jon


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 28, 2007)

Ribs yesterday and Chicken today!


----------

